# Looking for car interior bike rack design ideas for vertical bike stowage inside SUV



## Kurvenal (Feb 27, 2011)

I have given up trying to find a ready-made solution for stowing two mountain bikes vertically inside an SUV. 

I am looking for design ideas from people who have built their own custom interior mounted bike racks. 

29" wheels on one bike and 27.5" on the other, both 15mm thru axle.

Want low profile thru axle fork mounts and ideas for stowing front wheels. 

Want a means of securing the rear wheels, either through wheel holders mounted behind the front seats, or by using rails with wheel straps. 

Would like to find a way to lock the frame, probably with a D-Lock, in a way that will not cause damage from driving.

Have good experience in the past using tie down straps to secure handlebars to cargo anchor points, so am thinking of doing this to keep the bikes steady on longer, bumpy drives.

For reference, I am looking at the Land Rover LR4 since it appears to have the best profile for stowing bikes vertically given how set back the side windows are from the cargo area lower sidewalls, which gives plenty of room for the handlebars to extend out to the side and still leaves lots of space between the two bikes for stowing luggage, etc. 

Please share your design ideas and suggestions on the best parts to use to build a simple and sturdy solution. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe mount something like these?
Products | Küat Racks


----------



## Kurvenal (Feb 27, 2011)

Agree. I like these - simple and should do the trick. Thanks.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

I use a Saris triple track rack which is nice and low profile, the Saris wheel holders hold a 29er just fine as shown, Origin 8 fork mounts come with 10, 15, & 20mm adapters. Hold the wheel with a regular skewer using Mavic QR axle adapters.


----------



## Kurvenal (Feb 27, 2011)

I like your setup! I was looking at the Saris triple track rack, but they told me that they did not offer thru axle mounts. The Origin fork mounts are the first ones that I have seen that can be adjusted to accommodate both thru axle (15mm and 20mm) and standard QR forks. I take it that they fit into the Saris rack without any major problems?
The Mavic adapters are also a really nice touch. 
Thanks very much.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Kurvenal said:


> I like your setup! I was looking at the Saris triple track rack, but they told me that they did not offer thru axle mounts. The Origin fork mounts are the first ones that I have seen that can be adjusted to accommodate both thru axle (15mm and 20mm) and standard QR forks. I take it that they fit into the Saris rack without any major problems?
> The Mavic adapters are also a really nice touch.
> Thanks very much.


The fork mounts and wheel holders use 1/4" carriage bolts and wing-nuts to attach to the rack. That tire is a 2.5" WTB Dissent so no problems there for tire sizes.


----------



## Aburns70 (May 8, 2015)

Here's my current setup. Works pretty well, all I did was bolt two yakima blockheads to a 2x4, and then had to get the 20mm thru axle adapter for my fox. Only think I might change would be to bolt them a little closer together.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I mounted 2 fork-mounts to some plywood using wing-nuts & carriage bolts. Weight of the bikes plus tightening the skewer keeps it from moving too much.

Bonus is that this setup can be broken down & fits in a bike case for biking vacations.

JMJ


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Have at it with cutting some wood to fit securely on the floor, and build to your heart's desire to handle your bikes. I just did that for my Element to take 2 mtb bikes + 2 road bikes for an upcoming vacation bike trip...



__
https://flic.kr/p/sED4sm
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/sEBRaW
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/sQNeKd
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



__
https://flic.kr/p/sAnMn9
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

That's where I ended yesterday with painting. Two more fork mounts arriving on Monday, and wheel mounts coming next week as well.

Attachments available for the fork mounts to handle 15/20mm TA's. Locking inside the vehicle has the same issues as locking outside. There is nothing available that will prevent a professional thief from cutting any cable/chain, and picking or destroying any lock. I would like to think that the casual bike thief won't bother to break into a car and move on to easier targets with external bikes. Tarp or cover your equipment with blankets/sheets. What a thief can't see, won't entice...


----------



## Surtre (Apr 7, 2009)

(Not a SUV, but quite similar except of the height )
We used selfmade forkmounts for QR20, attached to a plank by quick release levers. The hub substitute is a water pipe made of plastic. The bikes were secured with an additional strap to the side. 

We appreciated the angular adjustability to use as much space as possible.
Nevertheless, a coupling rack is more practical for shorter journeys for us.


----------



## Kurvenal (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks all. Appreciate the suggestions. These will come in handy when I finally get my car.


----------



## Kurvenal (Feb 27, 2011)

*Very pleased with how it turned out*

As you can see in the photo, the Saris Triple Rack with the Origin8 fork mounts worked just fine in a Land Rover LR4. The fork mount in the middle is for a road bike which fits neatly between the two mountain bikes. With just two bikes there is plenty of room for storage between them. I have to twist the handlebars 180 degrees on the bike on the right in order to insert the thru axle from the left, but there is plenty of play in the cables to allow me to do this.

Removing the third row seats in the LR4 made all the difference. The additional depth means that I do not even need to lower the saddles on the bikes (distance from ground to top of saddle on tallest bike is 41"). The handlebars are low enough that my view is clear in the rear-view mirror. The cavity from what would have been the footwell is the perfect size for storing my Topeak Transformer X combo track pump / bike stand under the bikes. The bikes are set back far enough that there is still plenty of room for throwing backpacks, helmets and shoes in the car after closing the tailgate.

I want to give full credit to Eddie Bostock and his team at West Coast Rovers in Lake Forest for turning this idea into a reality. They helped remove the third row seats and figured out the best way to make it all work. They also built a cover that slides right over the bike rack with the fork mounts still in place and fits snugly in the recess left by the seats so that I have full use of the entire cargo area when I am not transporting bikes.

Thanks to everyone for all of the suggestions but I want to call out socal_jack in particular for recommending the Saris/Origin8 combo.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I built mine super cheap (but not cheaply made) using 1/2" pvc pipe for the thru axles cut to 100mm (15mm TA fits perfect inside the pvc), and I used the pipe clamps to secure the pvc to 2x4's.

If I wanted to get fance, I could cut out some cool designs in the 2x4 and paint them to look like metal.

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/my-%2410-vehicle-3-bike-rack-warning-minivan-content-981781.html


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

why would you want to mount in the vehicle versus a hitch receiver rack or 1up rack? I dont think id want my muddy mountain bike in my car after riding hard on it.. but that is just me.

Looks like you did a nice install though, just don't understand the benefit.


----------



## Kurvenal (Feb 27, 2011)

Bikes are almost invisible inside the car. Since I live in the city as a matter of principle I do not want to tempt anyone by keeping the bikes outside the car where they are conspicuous and only too accessible, even when locked. Also necessary when traveling and parking overnight somewhere. Here in SoCal have not seen mud in years, so less of an issue. On the other hand, lots of indoor parking lots, so inside the car is much easier.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Kurvenal said:


> Here in SoCal have not seen mud in years, so less of an issue.


Good point!

This colors people's responses to all of these "What's the best rack?" questions.

People will answer based on their region: desert, salty winters, rain/mud, big city, rural


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Kurvenal said:


> As you can see in the photo, the Saris Triple Rack with the Origin8 fork mounts worked just fine in a Land Rover LR4. The fork mount in the middle is for a road bike which fits neatly between the two mountain bikes. With just two bikes there is plenty of room for storage between them. I have to twist the handlebars 180 degrees on the bike on the right in order to insert the thru axle from the left, but there is plenty of play in the cables to allow me to do this.
> 
> Removing the third row seats in the LR4 made all the difference. The additional depth means that I do not even need to lower the saddles on the bikes (distance from ground to top of saddle on tallest bike is 41"). The handlebars are low enough that my view is clear in the rear-view mirror. The cavity from what would have been the footwell is the perfect size for storing my Topeak Transformer X combo track pump / bike stand under the bikes. The bikes are set back far enough that there is still plenty of room for throwing backpacks, helmets and shoes in the car after closing the tailgate.
> 
> ...


Saris wheel holders even working for 29+ Surly Knard .. JUST


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

My friend uses a couple fork mount clamps mounted to a 2x4 in his Forerunner. 

It is simple, and easy to make. He just countersunk the bolt heads so the board sits flat on the floor. You can pick it up and throw it in the garage when not in use.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> My friend uses a couple fork mount clamps mounted to a 2x4 in his Forerunner.
> 
> It is simple, and easy to make. He just countersunk the bolt heads so the board sits flat on the floor. You can pick it up and throw it in the garage when not in use.


I've used wood before as a base before and it can be a nice, cheap alternative(in an Xterra). But the downside is you cannot quickly adjust and adapt for different multi-bike situations as with the Saris rack which allows fast re-positioning , even offering angled mounting. Another possible problem with something like a 2x4 is it may lift the front of the bike too high for some cabin interiors, I've used a piece of wood that was more like 1/2x12 couple feet long in the past for that reason plus it was more stable. The Saris base is fairly heavy and everything stays put.


----------



## ares0311 (May 6, 2010)

Sweet setup. I built mine earlier this summer for a 4th gen 4runner. I am able to get 2 mountain bikes in there. or if it is just me, I can have my bike and the 60% side of the rear seat folded up. The handle bar width and seat height were the biggest challenges (guess I need a dropper post )


----------



## c&j (Nov 14, 2019)

I recently saw one of these fork holders that fit inside a mini van. Does anyone know where I can get one, or if there is a used one available I'd buy it.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the Rockymounts Driveshaft in a Xterra. Solid and works well. Quick release design makes it quick load and unload. Includes shims for 15mm and 20mm axles. Lockable. My only minor gripe is that it is quite tall. I can fit my 29 w/ 140mm fork easily, however, my 27.5 w/ 160mm fork is tight and I have a tall ceiling with the Xterra. Another bike with taller stack height might not fit. I hope Rockmounts makes a low profile version.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

If I was going to setup a system for inside a vehicle, I think it'd be worth the$$and effort to make some type of drawer slide so you could pull the entire thing out.


----------



## iambent (May 21, 2008)

c&j said:


> I recently saw one of these fork holders that fit inside a mini van. Does anyone know where I can get one, or if there is a used one available I'd buy it.


Renniks has been out of business for several years. Their racks are hard to find used. Recently there was one on eBay, but it was in the PNW and pick up only, no shipping. Here's an informative article on the Renniks BikeTote van/truck rack. BikeTote Article


----------

